# Leather to restore a seat



## carlalotta (Mar 23, 2012)

I was looking to find vintage leather to restore an old  seat I have but I couldn't find any that had the right look and was affordable. I ended up buying a leather jacket from the Goodwill for $8 and getting the most perfect aged and slightly "used" leather to recover my seat! If you are looking to redo a seat, check out the local goodwill as this is an affordable option for DIY project!!


----------



## spook1s (Mar 23, 2012)

Great idea!! Any pics of your handiwork?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 23, 2012)

Supurb idea!!!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 23, 2012)

*Another idea*

Keep an eye open for old leather couches and recliners, I always carry a utility knife.


----------



## robertc (Mar 23, 2012)

You are the second person I have heard purcheased a jacket from Goodwill for the leather. I'm now looking for a old white leather jacket to cover the seat on my Firestone Cruiser but no luck so far. I'll keep checking out the Goodwill Store.

Robert


----------



## meteor (Mar 23, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Keep an eye open for old leather couches and recliners, I always carry a utility knife.




What era/maker furniture? These can command high prices...especially couches. I assume you are being judicious


----------



## kunzog (Mar 23, 2012)

Dont forget to check out automobile wrecking yards for car seats.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 28, 2012)

I just scored a great leather brief case for free for my '48 CZ 125t motorcycle seat.  Leather is everywhere once you start looking for it.


----------



## Boris (Mar 28, 2012)

Is the leather in clothing as thick as the leather used in bike/motorcycle seat upholstery? I've HEARD that it isn't, and that it has a tendency to sag after a while. Any truth to that rumor?


----------



## spook1s (Mar 28, 2012)

Can leather be shrunken... by moistening it and letting it dry in the sun?   Maybe I saw it on an old movie once?? Would that cure the "sagging" you speak of?

As for the thickness, I would think clothing leather would be much thinner than saddle leather... but much easier to work with and by the sounds of it easier to find!


----------



## carlalotta (Mar 28, 2012)

The leather jacket I got was pretty thick (a 1980s number that I am sure was accessorized with a mullet at some point) but I know some are thinner. I haven't had it very long so I can't really speak to how well it will hold up long term. Hopefully it keeps it shape but time will tell...and if it doesn't, I will just redo it again. It was such a cheap fix its worth it even if it doesn't last forever.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 29, 2012)

spook: Leather should be wet when you are working with it, and it will shrink to fit when dry.

The thinnest foam carpet padding is a good replacement for the foam used on many bike saddles. Scraps can be found at a carpet dealer. Glue it to the pan and bevel the edges with a razor knife for proper shape.


----------



## twjensen (Mar 29, 2012)

Use the steam setting on your clothes iron and stream the leather very well, before streching-pulling down over your seat pan, working each wrinkle out.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 1, 2012)

You can thank the 80's for Landeau car top foam.  It's very dense and makes great bike seat padding.  Shapes easily with a dremmel sanding drum.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 30, 2012)

spook1s said:


> Can leather be shrunken... by moistening it and letting it dry in the sun?   Maybe I saw it on an old movie once?? Would that cure the "sagging" you speak of?
> 
> As for the thickness, I would think clothing leather would be much thinner than saddle leather... but much easier to work with and by the sounds of it easier to find!




I removed the original  saddle leather from a Schwinn & the thickness is similar to steer leather. As you know jackets come in all grades  of
leather , kid glove , goat skin & so on , I found an old cowhide jacket @ thrift store for a low price. As far as shrinking leather , I have read
in the Fedora lounge forum where members have taken to wetting their jackets & using the clothes dryer to shrink the jacket. But you have
to know how much to wet & how much time to use in the dryer. I have worn my jacket in the rain on purpose & have used the dryer but only
for a very short time & I would dry indoors. The sun would stiffen the leather too much. I would try it on something that you don't mind to
see how it comes out .


----------

